

Golden Ratio Discovered in Quantum World - slater
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/01/100107143909.htm

======
teeja
More on Golden Ratio in math:

Wolfram: <http://mathworld.wolfram.com/GoldenRatio.html>

Geometry: <http://www.cut-the-knot.org/do_you_know/GoldenRatio.shtml>

which includes the beautiful identity φ : 1 = 1 : (φ - 1)

------
stcredzero
This headline is actually a key point revealed in the last issue of Echo:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echo_(comic_book)>

Huge technical advances were made possible by reworking the mathematics of
General Relativity and quantum mechanics using base-Phi.

------
tibbon
I want to look into this more, but I have to wonder- if you look hard enough
for a number/ratio to appear, won't you find it almost everywhere? Seems kinda
like a fortune teller asking you to look for the number '3'.

I am not a mathematician, so I also have no idea what I'm talking about- just
gut instinct.

~~~
ams6110
In the quantum realm, doesn't looking for something make it appear?

~~~
eru
It may work the other way round --- if you don't look it doesn't appear. But
you can't just make any stuff appear.

------
Adam_jake
I am pleased that the truth has prevailed. Nature is now accused of trying to
undermine Mohamed El Naschie deliberately. This accusation is not frivolous.
How else can we explain the blind vicious attack by certain doubtful blogs on
the golden mean work of El Naschie and how Quirin Schiermeier the journalist
working for Nature utilized these vicious attacks to write a completely
unacceptable article in Nature. Then came the heavenly justice when a German
professor von Storch complained on his blog that the Nature article of
Schiermeier deliberately misquoted him. He was gentle enough to say that the
harm was not great. However in principle the harm could have been great. No
one has the right to smear the reputation of anyone whether deliberately or
recklessly due to irresponsible journalism. Now to the burning scientific
question. How does the golden mean enter into quantum mechanics. The answer is
as simple as it is ingenious. Mohamed El Naschie reformulates quantum
mechanics in spacetime following the same concepts used by Richard Feynman as
well the classical work of Einstein. Since the building blocks of spacetime
are his elementary random Cantor sets and because these random Cantor sets
possess the golden mean as a Hausdorff dimension, the golden mean slips into
the fundaments of quantum mechanics. Nothing that quantum mechanics is the
most fundamental theory upon which science is based, the golden mean could
rightly be described as the basis of science. From this reasoning the ideas
which Ed Nash expressed in his previous comment follows effortlessly.

------
pohl
There's a very good Ted Talk on E8. I don't understand how the appearance of
Phi suggests E8 (if someone here understands this, please explain), but the
first thing that came to mind was whether Garrett Lisi knows about this news
yet:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-Gk_Ddhr0M>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E₈>

~~~
Devilboy
I understand that most particle physicists don't really take Lisi's work very
seriously. Does this discovery lend more weight to his E8 theories?

------
yread
This <http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/week289.html> is what John Baez has to say
about this

------
Confusion
This is just numerology. You can find all kinds of 'special' numbers anywhere,
if you just try enough 'special' numbers on enough of 'anywhere'. This has no
special significance at all.

~~~
dmix
Yes, I've seen Pi as well. Good Movie.

But I think they put a little more thought into it before publishing it in the
Science journal.

~~~
Confusion
I haven't seen Pi. I've studied physics. My point is that the fact that the
'golden ratio' is indirectly involved here, is completely irrelevant. The
point is the E8 symmetry. Mentioning the golden ratio is just a grab for
attention from laymen and it draws attention away from the actually
interesting things, as well as giving those laymen the impression that what
physicists do is numerology.

